# Common Cat Behavior Problems



## jacobmaximilian1 (Sep 10, 2009)

Cats are also prone to certain behavior problems, and some of the most common cat behavior problems include aggression towards humans or other pets, furniture scratching, issues with using the litter box and inappropriate play.

As with dogs, managing pet behavior problems that are commonly found in cats can be easily handled provided you start with a pet behavior modification strategy as soon as you recognize the issue. Cats are often a bit more stubborn with their training than dogs, but it is possible to be successful if you are patient and take the time necessary to provide proper training. Common managing strategies that are used to help with cat behavior problems include using squirt bottles to deter the cat from scratching or showing aggression, or using firm commands to stop them when they are doing something wrong.

Full article


----------

